
Andrew Chen: Has anyone seen Microsoft Surface? - mattjaynes
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/06/has-anyone-seen.html
======
bkrausz
Haha...funny stuff.

Humor aside, this does put things like MS Surface into perspective...it will
be too expensive for most of us to afford, and it won't be quite as cool as
advertised...

